# 'Eskimo' fish oil



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi 
Can you help me?  I am currently stimming and am taking a teaspoon of fish oil each day.  Is this safe during ivf?  and pregnancy?


Many thanks,
Bump


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The simple answer to that is I don't know!

Do you know the exact components of this fish oil, or where it comes from, or who manufactures it, or whether it is contaminated, or purified. Does it contain high levels of mercury? If you don't know for sure then I wouldn't take it!

Most of these things are not tested in pregnancy and less in IVF.

What I would suggest is that you buy a suitable product for pregnancy like mumomega or pregnacare plus where the product is suitable.


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just checked the box.  It is made by a company called Cardinova.  Box states that it is natural fish body oil, containing 750mg EPA, 500mg DHA and 14mg vitamin E per dose.  It is also purified to reduce pcbs and mercury to below acceptable max levels, and is NOT fish liver oil.
Do you think fish oils are safe to take?
thanks, Bump


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Highly unlikely that company will have a licence to support use in pregnancy. However the individual ingredients are often found in other pregnancy supplements.

The department of health in the UK does not advise using supplements during pregnancy with the exception of folic acid and vitamin D. It advises against fish oil as a precaution to ensure you don't inadvertantly take anything containing liver oil source, which is rich in vitamin A. General advice is that eating a healthy diet will give you all the nutrients you need.


----------

